# Tapi programm schreiben aber wie



## patrick_ratz (2. April 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne spontane frage: 

kann man ein Tapi (Telephonaplikation) programm mit c++ schreiben? 

wenn ja WIE - ich hab als complirer Code::Blocks und DEV c++ zu verfügung

ich hab in internet mal ein code gefunden aber ich kann ihn nicht complieren 
weil ich kein Virtual C++ 2008 hab und keine SDK dafür. Kurtz: 
ich habe kein geld für  Virtual c++ und das ist zuviel speicherverschwendung 

gibt es trotzdem ne möglichkeit eine ganz einfache Tapi Anwenung zu schreiben ,
die Nur auf das Telepfon zugreifen kann (das es klingelt) - MEHR NICHT !! :suspekt:

were ultra dankbar weil ich schon seit wochen nach solch ein CODE  suche


----------



## Beichtpfarrer (2. April 2008)

patrick_ratz hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich habe mal ne spontane frage:
> 
> kann man ein Tapi (Telephonaplikation) programm mit c++ schreiben?
> 
> wenn ja WIE - ich hab als complirer Code::Blocks und DEV c++ zu verfügung



Klar kannst man.

Du brauchst den Platform SDK...
Aber zumindest grundlegende Teile davon sollten schon bei DevCpp dabei sein, also schau mal... (Bei Code::Blocks... weiß nicht, vielleicht auch da)
.. ansonsten legst du dir halt doch den Platform SDK zu..

Du musst halt die entsprechenden Header-Files einbinden...
Also zB: Tapi3.h






> ich habe kein geld für  Virtual c++ und das ist zuviel speicherverschwendung



Es heißt "Visual" C++...
Das Programm ist in der Express-Version kostenfrei (und garantiert besser als DevCpp)
Speicherverschwendung.. naja, wie mans sieht...





> gibt es trotzdem ne möglichkeit eine ganz einfache Tapi Anwenung zu schreiben ,
> die Nur auf das Telepfon zugreifen kann (das es klingelt) - MEHR NICHT !! :suspekt:
> 
> were ultra dankbar weil ich schon seit wochen nach solch ein CODE  suche



Hast du das Tele an den Computer angeschlossen?


----------



## patrick_ratz (2. April 2008)

muss ich das denn  ?

ich meine: Marko Phono braucht man acuh nur die nummer eingben und dann 

kanste blödsin machen, das will ICH ABER NICHT SONDERN wir wollen  mal testen was c++ alles so über tapi kan


----------



## Beichtpfarrer (2. April 2008)

patrick_ratz hat gesagt.:


> muss ich das denn  ?
> 
> ich meine: Marko Phono braucht man acuh nur die nummer eingben und dann



Glaubst du denn, du kannst ohne Probleme einfach über das Internet jemanden kostenlos anrufen?
Da brauchst du mehr oder weniger schon einen Anbieter, den du dir suchen musst...




patrick_ratz hat gesagt.:


> kanste blödsin machen, das will ICH ABER NICHT SONDERN wir wollen  mal testen was c++ alles so über tapi kan



?


----------



## patrick_ratz (2. April 2008)

ich dachte ja erstmal einfach über 

internet auf unser telephon zugreifen das ist ja beides vom gleichen anbieter und 

ich hab wlan (falls intressirt) 

warum ? wie funtioniert denn das bei Marco Phono da ist auch alles free


----------



## patrick_ratz (3. April 2008)

kann mir den keiner helfen


----------



## Tha_Playboy (27. September 2009)

Threadgraberei ftw


----------

